# Gamer Laptop



## malifix (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo ich wollte mir zuerst einen tower zusammenstellen doch der kostet dann auch so 800€, dann ist mir aufgefallen wie gut das Laptop von meinem freund ist und er meinte es habe nur 1000@ gekostet es ist mit quadcore, 6gb ram,500GB festplatte und ist ein 17oder 19 zoller.

Könnte mir mal bitte jemand helfen einen gamerlaptop zusammenzustellen?


Bitte helft mir alle Antworten helfen weiter.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2010)

Ein Laptop kann man kaum zusammenstellen das geht nur bei Clevo Händlern oder Alienware. Das wird dich aber etwas mehr kosten wenn du etwas richtiges haben willst. Gerade mit Quadcores sind die Preise doch relativ hoch.


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. Februar 2010)

malifix schrieb:


> Hallo ich wollte mir zuerst einen tower zusammenstellen doch der kostet dann auch so 800€, dann ist mir aufgefallen wie gut das Laptop von meinem freund ist und er meinte es habe nur 1000@ gekostet es ist mit quadcore, 6gb ram,500GB festplatte und ist ein 17oder 19 zoller.
> 
> Könnte mir mal bitte jemand helfen einen gamerlaptop zusammenzustellen?
> 
> ...


Welche Grafik hat Dein Freund??..ist ja vorrangig das wichtigste im Gaming Notebook...aber in dem Bereich was Du suchst habe ich nur ein neues kommendes gefunden...ist allerdings abzuwarten wie der Deutsche Preis dafür ist!!...sollte es auch "nur" 1100€ kosten wäre es P/L echt ungeschlagen im Moment!!
Link: Qosmio X505-Q860 gibt es auch in der i7 Version!

erreiche mit dem i5M und der GTS360M(runtergetaktet von Asus) mit 2.4Ghz im 3D06 10664Punkte!!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2010)

Da kann man sich auch das Asus G60 VX mit einer GTX 260 holen was zwar einen core 2 mit 2,8 GHz hat aber mit dem Komm ich auf 12300 Punkte.


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. Februar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Da kann man sich auch das Asus G60 VX mit einer GTX 260 holen was zwar einen core 2 mit 2,8 GHz hat aber mit dem Komm ich auf 12300 Punkte.


..aber dann kein 18,4"!!..wir reden doch hier von 17"-19"?!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2010)

stimmt dafür aber Leistung die für den Preis kaum noch zu bekommen ist. Wenn man beides will dann währe das Asus G73 etwas was bald erhältllich ist das hat nen I7 und 17"


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. Februar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> stimmt dafür aber Leistung die für den Preis kaum noch zu bekommen ist. Wenn man beides will dann währe das Asus G73 etwas was bald erhältllich ist das hat nen I7 und 17"


..ja und kostet??...um die 1000€ wäre das Toshiba..in der Klasse Top...aber es bleibt abzuwarten was der Deutsche Preis spricht!
Welche Auflösung hat das G73??
Warte ja gerade gespannt das NV endlich sein System Tool aktualisiert für die GTS360M..damit ich die mal auf NV Werte oc´n kann..denn die ist nicht gerade wenig beschnitten von Asus..und so schon sau schnell..wohl dank des GDDR5 Speicher!..Naja und den i5m würde ich gerne auch ein wenig oc´n..läuft im 3Mark mit nur 2.4Ghz durch!
Und dann noch ne Frage...habe ja den neuen i5m Arrendale mit integrierter Grafik...arbeitet die überhaupt auf meinem Book?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2010)

Das ist eben der Hacken 1600€ von daher meine ich eben das G60 da es eine bessere GPU als das Toshiba hat. Und beim Spielen kommt es weniger auf die CPU als auf der GPU an.


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. Februar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Das ist eben der Hacken 1600€ von daher meine ich eben das G60 da es eine bessere GPU als das Toshiba hat. Und beim Spielen kommt es weniger auf die CPU als auf der GPU an.


Du meinst die GTX260M?? Die ist nicht besser wie die 360..schau mal ein G60 mit T9400 und GTX260M erreicht 10400Punkte bei 2.53Ghz!-das i5m(2.4Ghz)@360M 10664!!
Hinzu kommt das für die GTS360M noch gar keine optimierten Treiber zu haben sind...da geht schon noch was!!...

Aber um beim Thema zu bleiben..gibts das Toshiba mit 18" für 1100€ mit der Ausstattung...ist es absolut Nr.1 für den Preis! 500€ ersparnis ist nicht gerade wenig!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2010)

Das Thema war nicht das Toshiba....
Die werte für die 260 stimmen nicht die liegen derzeit bei lässigen 10700 Punkten und das auf Asus Takt und mit den Richtigen Wert der 260 liegt man bei 11000 Punkten. Auserdem meinte ich das G60 mit 2,8 Ghz also werden noch einige Punkte hinzu kommen. und da wird das G60 jx von dem deine Werte stammen nicht mehr mithalten auch wenn die Werte sich bald noch verbessern Werten durch Treiber. Achso und das Toshiba soll in Deutschland angeblich 1400€ kosten in der I5 Variante also mit 2 realen Kernen. Insofern leg ich mir´ch nicht soweit aus dem Fenster wenn ich sage das das G60 eine bessere Alternatve währe. Und wo du die 500€ hernimmst weiß ich nicht. Das G60 liegt bei 1200€ mit 2,8 Ghz.


----------



## replax (6. Februar 2010)

Notebook und Laptop Vergleiche auf notebookjournal.de


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. Februar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Das Thema war nicht das Toshiba....
> Die werte für die 260 stimmen nicht die liegen derzeit bei lässigen 10700 Punkten und das auf Asus Takt und mit den Richtigen Wert der 260 liegt man bei 11000 Punkten. Auserdem meinte ich das G60 mit 2,8 Ghz also werden noch einige Punkte hinzu kommen. und da wird das G60 jx von dem deine Werte stammen nicht mehr mithalten auch wenn die Werte sich bald noch verbessern Werten durch Treiber. Achso und das Toshiba soll in Deutschland angeblich 1400€ kosten in der I5 Variante also mit 2 realen Kernen. Insofern leg ich mir´ch nicht soweit aus dem Fenster wenn ich sage das das G60 eine bessere Alternatve währe. Und wo du die 500€ hernimmst weiß ich nicht. Das G60 liegt bei 1200€ mit 2,8 Ghz.



Ich weiß Du bist Fanboy Deines G60VX mit dem T9600!!..ich vergleiche mein G60JX mit dem was meinem am nächsten kommt...das ist nun mal die T9400 Version mit GTX260M 2.53Ghz...alles stock..schlage ich dieses mit 2.4Ghz!
Es hat 10153Punkte!!..und sogar bei 2.73Ghz kommt es nur auf 10351Punkte!! Tests - ASUS G60VX-JX003C - ASUS TOP-Gamer G60VX im Test auf notebookjournal.de

Ein vergleich mit Deinem wäre fair hätte ich den i5M540...habe aber den kleinsten 430!!!..und dafür ist die Leistung schon jetzt Hammer!!!!
Ach und bei mir werden auch noch einige Points dazukommen,da meine GTS360M von Asus ebenfalls gedrosselt ist 200Mhz beim Speicher und über 100Mhz im Shader!!..nicht gerade wenig..
..sollte ich noch die Möglichkeit bekommen den i5 zu oc´n geht noch mehr!!

Deine Werte sind schon mal übertaktet erreicht...

Ach und die 500€ meinte ich im vergleich zum G73!!

Ps. das Thema war aber 17"-19"!!..


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2010)

Dumm nur das ich einen P8700 habe und keinen T9600 (leider) und die Werte ohne übertaktung findest du auch auf NBJ(die die Werte vom G 60 jx übersteigen) insofern ist der Vergleich durchaus fair. Und wenn du mir ein anderes Book zeigt was dasselbe P/L verhältnis hast ok aber ein solches gibt es zz nicht.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2010)

Hier http://www.notebookjournal.de/forum/showthread.php?t=9131&page=2&highlight=G60   
ist der Lauf ohne Übertaktung. Mit Übertaktung ist dieser höher (geht aber nicht bei der i5 variante.)


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. Februar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Dumm nur das ich einen P8700 habe und keinen T9600 (leider) und die Werte ohne übertaktung findest du auch auf NBJ(die die Werte vom G 60 jx übersteigen) insofern ist der Vergleich durchaus fair. Und wenn du mir ein anderes Book zeigt was dasselbe P/L verhältnis hast ok aber ein solches gibt es zz nicht.


..ist ein Anhaltspunkt aber kein Vergleich!...Deiner hat 2.53Ghz-kannste vergleichen mit dem i5540M!...und das würde Deins wegrocken im Stock!..denn Du hast 10686Punkte bei 2.53Ghz und der 260GTXM-ich habe 10664Punkte mit 2.4Ghz!!
Also!!!!!...ganz klar gleichwertig mit nem kleineren Prozzesor und der ja so schlechten GTS360M mit unoptimierten Treiber!!
Ganz klare Sache!!-die GTS ist Hammer und absolut gleichwertig mit der GTX!

Das andere ist...ich will mich nicht streiten und schon gar nicht batteln...ich gehe rein nach den Leistungswerten!!...sehe hierbei..das die neue GTS...einfach super gut ist mit ihrem GDDR5 und in Kombi mit dem i5M gut zusammenarbeitet(das mit dem 430..dem kleinsten)..und P/L ganz klar stimmt!!

Und wo bitte gibt es die Info das es das Toshiba für 1400€ geben soll???????


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2010)

Hier etwas habe ich und du vergessen etwas entscheidentes. Die werte vom Test des G60 entstanden mit Vista und die des G60jx mit Win 7 wie wir alle wissen steht unter Win 7 mehr Leistung zur verfügung.

Ich gehe auch von der Leistung aus. Aber eins hast du vergessen.Mit den Asus Tool kann man die CPU auf 2,7 Ghz bringen (ohne Garrantie verlust) was beim jx eben nicht geht. und das ist genau der Vorteil des vx man kann es übertakten. Klar hat das jx im normal zustand minimal mehr leistung als das vx aber das merkt man in Spielen jedenfalls nicht den dazu sind die unterschiede zu gering.


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. Februar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Hier etwas habe ich und du vergessen etwas entscheidentes. Die werte vom Test des G60 entstanden mit Vista und die des G60jx mit Win 7 wie wir alle wissen steht unter Win 7 mehr Leistung zur verfügung.
> 
> Ich gehe auch von der Leistung aus. Aber eins hast du vergessen.Mit den Asus Tool kann man die CPU auf 2,7 Ghz bringen (ohne Garrantie verlust) was beim jx eben nicht geht. und das ist genau der Vorteil des vx man kann es übertakten. Klar hat das jx im normal zustand minimal mehr leistung als das vx aber das merkt man in Spielen jedenfalls nicht den dazu sind die unterschiede zu gering.


Hä???
also Du:
hast im 3D06 mit 2.53Ghz, 260MGTX und Win7-stock:10686Punkte

ich habe:
mit 2.4Ghz,360MGTS und Win7-Stock: 10664Punkte!!..mit dem kleinsten i5M430!!!!!!!!...unoptimierten GPU Treiber!!!

Punkt2: Mein Prozzi hat den Turbo Boost und taktet auch bis 2.7Ghz...leider hat der Intel Boost noch so seine Probs!!
Desweiteren ist die GTS von Asus gedrosselt...wenn ich die endlich auf NV Werte bringen kann schauen wir weiter!...und läßt sich hoffntlich bald der i5 oc´n...dann rockt die Bude!!

ein realer Vergleich wäre hier der i5M540..dieser taktet im Boost bis über 3.0Ghz

Punkt3: Welche Leistung hatte Dein Book als es neu war--wie teuer war es??...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2010)

Der erste punkt war nur gedacht damit als zusatz zu den Test den du gebracht hast.

Punkt 2; mach, dann Takte ich meine GPU auch einmal wieder auf Normaltakt und wir werden sehen denn wie gesagt der Test vom screen war ohne jegliche übertaktung seitens der CPU oder der Gpu.


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. Februar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Der erste punkt war nur gedacht damit als zusatz zu den Test den du gebracht hast.
> 
> Punkt 2; mach, dann Takte ich meine GPU auch einmal wieder auf Normaltakt und wir werden sehen denn wie gesagt der Test vom screen war ohne jegliche übertaktung seitens der CPU oder der Gpu.


ja bei mir auch..alles stock...somit absolut gleich auf!

Lass uns nen Test machen wenn meine GTS zu Oc´n ist bei gleichem CPU Takt!!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2010)

Ein Core 2 auf den Takt wie ein I5 ist auch sinnlos da der I5 ohne Zweifel die besseren Ergebnise Liefert, schlichtweg dadurch da er eine bessere Architektur hat als ein core 2. Man kann die beiden CPUs dadurch nicht direkt vergleichen. Man sagt das man gut 200 Mhz beim core 2 zugeben muss um einen Vergleich zu haben.


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. Februar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ein Core 2 auf den Takt wie ein I5 ist auch sinnlos da der I5 ohne Zweifel die besseren Ergebnise Liefert, schlichtweg dadurch da er eine bessere Architektur hat als ein core 2. Man kann die beiden CPUs dadurch nicht direkt vergleichen. Man sagt das man gut 200 Mhz beim core 2 zugeben muss um einen Vergleich zu haben.


...genau darum hab ich genommen
..aber mir gehts in erster linie um die Grafik..hatte ja die Wahl zwischen GTX260 und GTS360..habe die letztere wegen dem GDDR5 und 40Nm genommen!
sage sogar die schlägt die GTX..hättest garantiert noch mehr Leistung bei Deinem!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2010)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> ...genau darum hab ich genommen
> ..aber mir gehts in erster linie um die Grafik..hatte ja die Wahl zwischen GTX260 und GTS360..habe die letztere wegen dem GDDR5 und 40Nm genommen!
> sage sogar die schlägt die GTX..hättest garantiert noch mehr Leistung bei Deinem!




Bei mir gab es noch keinen I5 zum Kauf zeitpunkt. Aber wahrscheinlich hätte ich denn core 2 denoch genommen selbst wenn es ihn schon gegeben hätte. Einfach wegen des Übertaktens. Und wenn du sagst das Takten macht keinen Sinn dann spiel mal eine Runde SupCom dann wirst du sehen warum ich Takte (wenn ich SupCom spiele ansonsten nicht da die Leistung sonst völlig zureicht.)

PS jetzt ändere mal nicht immer deinen letzten Post um sondern schreib gleich alles auf


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. Februar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es noch keinen I5 zum Kauf zeitpunkt. Aber wahrscheinlich hätte ich denn core 2 denoch genommen selbst wenn es ihn schon gegeben hätte. Einfach wegen des Übertaktens. Und wenn du sagst das Takten macht keinen Sinn dann spiel mal eine Runde SupCom dann wirst du sehen warum ich Takte (wenn ich SupCom spiele ansonsten nicht da die Leistung sonst völlig zureicht.)


..ja ich habe auch überlegt...aber der i5M ist noch in den <Kinderschuhen..da funzt noch nicht so alles wie es soll...denke optimiert wird der seine Vorteile zeigen...hoffe ja auch das es noch eine OC Möglichkeit geben wird!!
Momentan bist Du was OC betrifft ganz klar vorn...und kannst dies als Leistungsreserve nutzen!
Hätte sogar die T9600 Version mit GTX für das selbe Geld bekommen...setze doch aber lieber aufs neue wenns verfügbar ist!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2010)

Tja die neuen mobilen CPU Arten ala I lassen sich übertakten nur verlieren sie dadurch die Möglichkeit des Hypertreadings was eben das Takten der I cpus sinnlos macht. In sofern kannst du nur noch die GPU takten was aber auch begrenzt ist da meine ZUmindest doch scho im Grunde Recht heiß ist wenn ich sie auf normaltakt habe (60° ohne belastung und max 80 mit).


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. Februar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Tja die neuen mobilen CPU Arten ala I lassen sich übertakten nur verlieren sie dadurch die Möglichkeit des Hypertreadings was eben das Takten der I cpus sinnlos macht. In sofern kannst du nur noch die GPU takten was aber auch begrenzt ist da meine ZUmindest doch scho im Grunde Recht heiß ist wenn ich sie auf normaltakt habe (60° ohne belastung und max 80 mit).


..naja ich hoffe das die Arrendale da freudiger werden...mal abwarten!..Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!

Jo hast Deine am Limit...nur hat die GTS 40Nm was schon höhere Takte bedeutet und den GDDR5...in der Kombi erhoffe ich mir schon noch etwas nach oben!...Also mein Ziel sind auf jedenfall die 12000Punkte zu knacken!
Mit was mißt Du Deine GPU Temps?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2010)

Die 12000 Marke habe ich bereits um 388 Punkte überschritten. Ich Messe mit Speedfan. Und das nur auf normaltakt der GPU und 3,1 Ghz der CPU. Insofern habe ich mir der GPU noch Luft und bin nicht am Limit.


----------



## schneiderbernd (6. Februar 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Die 12000 Marke habe ich bereits um 388 Punkte überschritten. Ich Messe mit Speedfan. Und das nur auf normaltakt der GPU und 3,1 Ghz der CPU. Insofern habe ich mir der GPU noch Luft und bin nicht am Limit.


..hoho..nicht schlecht bei Graka stock!!...aber hol Dir mal nen Kühler wenn Du die GTX hochziehst...die wird ja dann echt heiß!
nimm das nv tool und lote die Graka mal aus!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Februar 2010)

Weiter mit unserer kleinen Meinungsverschiedenheit gehts hier --> Asus G60vx vs G60jx - Notebookjournal.de - Forum


----------



## schneiderbernd (21. Februar 2010)

so...hier mal das Potenzial der GTS360M...leider kann ich den Prozi noch nicht oc´n...aber die Werte zeigen wohl ganz deutlich das die GTS360M absolut mit einer GTX260M mithalten kann wenn nicht gar besser ist im OC Verhalten...allein aufgrund des GDDR5 Speichers!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

